# Challenge Swap



## Andrew_K99 (Feb 14, 2012)

On another forum a small group of members particiated in what was called the 'Challenge Swap'. We were to send our partener a challenge and they were to make a pen from that material and send the resulting pen back to you. My partener was Dave (aka Bellsy).

I received the following items from Dave.







And this was the pen I made and sent back to Dave.  It's a Jr Gent II. This was my first attempt at a segmented pen and first time using corian, aluminum (coke can) and bone.  It was a lot of fun.
















I sent Dave the following materials and recieved this AWESOME pen in return!!












Comments welcome.

Andrew

PS All pictures are to be accredited to Dave.


----------



## Haynie (Feb 14, 2012)

Holy cow cookies.  Those are cool!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## George417 (Feb 14, 2012)

Way cool.


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 14, 2012)

very nice pens and a cool idea.  well done to the both of you!  possible format for the next PITH?!?!?!?


----------



## feeneypens (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow! That is killer! I'm going to have to find someone to do that with...


----------



## nsfr1206 (Feb 14, 2012)

Sounds like PITH time!!!!!


----------



## Turned Around (Feb 14, 2012)

i think we should try something like that on here


----------



## Jim Burr (Feb 14, 2012)

Ha! I was in that swap! My skills moved up and I received a great pen in return...it really was a challenge!


----------



## Jim Burr (Feb 14, 2012)

nsfr1206 said:


> Sounds like PITH time!!!!!



This really went beyond PITH. To look at a box of stuff with no skill set in mind and make something descent...really...isn't pretty. It we had from 11/1 to 1-31 to crank something out. So if you don't know how to cast and your partner sends you casting stuff...you need to learn fast!!! It really!! raises the thought process and skill level. I learned tons and am working weekly on those skills! Just looking at Dave's...I have dozens of ideas!!! Really...a hard swap/challenge!


----------



## nsfr1206 (Feb 14, 2012)

Sounds like fun.


----------



## 76winger (Feb 14, 2012)

Sweet mother of creativity!

 Both are really nice, of course if he weren't set up to cast those seeds and BBs could have presented quite a challenge...


----------



## Donovan's Corner (Feb 14, 2012)

I want in on the next one!


----------



## firedkm (Feb 14, 2012)

This could be a fun challenge here on the IAP


----------



## nsfr1206 (Feb 14, 2012)

:monkey:Somebody arrange it. Puhleeeze?:monkey:


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 14, 2012)

Two piles of crap turned into a pair of wonderful pens.  congratulations to you both.  Jobs well done.
Charles


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks fantastic. Nice work! I would be up for this kind of fun.


----------



## Manny (Feb 14, 2012)

Start the chant LANDON, LANDON, LANDON!


Yes I am evil Landon


----------



## tokyotank (Feb 14, 2012)

That looks like a blast. What a ceative way to get the creative juices flowing. Gets people out of there comfort zone and makes them learn something new.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks all for the comments, this was indeed a lot of fun and made you think outside the box.  The only possible down side is it's twice the shipping costs, and twice the shipping time.  Some of the cross border shipments took a lot longer then desired as we set a 2 month time frame to get it all completed.   I let Dave know that I'm not set up for casting and he sent me appropriate material, I knew he was a great caster so I set him stuff that could be cast.  All in all it was a great experience and I'd do it again for sure.

AK


----------



## Ambidex (Feb 14, 2012)

Im in..except for the fact i can't even spell kast..but still sounds like a blast


----------



## grz5 (Feb 14, 2012)

...


----------



## grz5 (Feb 14, 2012)

So who is going to assign me a partner and when can I send a box out?????   Sooooo yeah I'm in!


----------



## firedkm (Feb 15, 2012)

I will shoot a pm to Jeff and see if something can be set-up. :big grin:
Since I spoke up I guess I will head this up!


----------



## watchman7 (Feb 15, 2012)

Both of them works of art!


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Feb 15, 2012)

firedkm said:


> I will shoot a pm to Jeff and see if something can be set-up. :big grin:
> Since I spoke up I guess I will head this up!



SOLD:biggrin:


----------



## MarkHix (Feb 15, 2012)

Awesome idea for a swap.    The pens are both great.


----------



## Jim Burr (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh heck...why not! I'm in...again!


----------



## Ambidex (Feb 15, 2012)

This is an awesome idea..if ya need any help Dale..will do what I can..but am a rookie turner and a puter idiot..my bad,  towmbo was looking over my shoulder and said.."why qualify it'..so take puter outa it..


----------



## Gofer (Feb 15, 2012)

Andrew and Bellsy,

Two very nice pens indeed, I am glad you were both game for the challenge.

Dale,

The swap was a lot of fun and with a great group of people it was easy to run, you can see a little more how we ran it here: Challange Swap - A Penturner's Paradise

If you have any questions just ask.

Bruce


----------



## firedkm (Feb 16, 2012)

Gofer said:


> Andrew and Bellsy,
> 
> Two very nice pens indeed, I am glad you were both game for the challenge.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the info Bruce. The higher ups have been contacted and they like the idea also. I have to do some leg work to get the official go ahead. More details to follow soon!:bananen_smilies039:


----------



## Charlie_W (Feb 16, 2012)

I too was part of the challenge swap. I learned a lot while wondering what I had gotten myself into. I am posting a photo of the pen I received from my partner, Marla. I sent her some very thin, skinny pasta(think skinny spagetti) from the international isle at the grocery store. Marla being a casting pro made this awesome pen! 
She in turn sent me some polymer clay which I had never worked with. I did manage to make a pen and send to her. She has not received it as of yet so I will not post a pic of that one yet.
The swap was fun and I may do another one someday.


----------



## hunter-27 (Feb 16, 2012)

Manny said:


> Start the chant LANDON, LANDON, LANDON!
> 
> 
> Yes I am evil Landon


:beat-up::beat-up::beat-up:


----------



## hunter-27 (Feb 16, 2012)

firedkm said:


> I will shoot a pm to Jeff and see if something can be set-up. :big grin:
> Since I spoke up I guess I will head this up!



Thank God!!!!!!!:biggrin::wink:


----------



## Blindzman (Feb 16, 2012)

I was also involved in this challenge swap and had a great time making a pen and received a great fountain pen from Jim Burr.(Pen daddy)


----------



## Bellsy (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for the Kudos guys, this was by far the coolest swap due to the creativity required. Where is El Mostro hiding these days? I was lucky enough to be the only person to get two swap partners. Eugene's pen is also a great looking pen. I am eagerly awaiting his pen back now.

As for Andrews skill set I have to give him a lot of credit for his accomplishment. The thought and work he put into the pen far exceeded what I was expecting in return.

Dave


----------



## sbanen (Feb 21, 2012)

Great Idea and well done.


----------



## grz5 (Feb 21, 2012)

Is there an update on when this will kick off here?


----------



## firedkm (Feb 21, 2012)

grz5 said:


> Is there an update on when this will kick off here?



Hopefully soon........I am still working on the rules and have to submit them to the Activities Manager. Then it should be approved from there and scheduled.


----------



## juteck (Mar 12, 2012)

firedkm said:


> grz5 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there an update on when this will kick off here?
> ...


 

I hope I didn't miss out on this......still in the works, I hope?????


----------



## McBryde (Mar 12, 2012)

That Jr. Gent II you made was an AWESOME 1st timer! Great job on it!

E


----------



## KDM (Mar 13, 2012)

feeneypens said:


> Wow! That is killer! I'm going to have to find someone to do that with...


 
I'm up for it.


----------



## KDM (Mar 13, 2012)

76winger said:


> of course if he weren't set up to cast those seeds and BBs could have presented quite a challenge...


 
Totally. I'd guess you'd want pressure for seeds, but I've tried to cast BBs before and they didn't stick to the PR. They popped out when turned!


----------



## firedkm (Mar 13, 2012)

juteck said:


> firedkm said:
> 
> 
> > grz5 said:
> ...



This is still in the works:worship:


----------

